

www.gifgasm.me – turn any tumblr into a gif explosion - starfoxmusic

search for anything, or enter a tumblr with &#x2F;blog:[tumblrname]<p>append &amp;interval:[ms] to change speed<p>for example: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gifgasm.me&#x2F;blog:starfoxmusic&amp;interval:400<p>clicking the images as they play will pause and show associated tags, which you can click to search
======
taternuts
This is pretty cool. Searching
[http://www.gifgasm.me/brazil](http://www.gifgasm.me/brazil) (as they are
getting trounced by Germany) brought up some funny stuff

------
ljf
Clickable link: [http://www.gifgasm.me](http://www.gifgasm.me)

Surprisingly good fun!

~~~
starfoxmusic
Thanks! Wasn't sure how to add that, I am a hacker news n00b.

~~~
ljf
If you are submitting a Post with body copy to HN you can only put a clickable
link in the comments, which is odd. Great site btw, looks lovely on the iPad.

~~~
starfoxmusic
Ah yes that's what I thought so I decided to just do text since there were
some options to mention. Glad you like it, sometimes iPad tends to be a bit
laggy.

One of our favorites:
[http://www.gifgasm.me/blog:30000fps](http://www.gifgasm.me/blog:30000fps)

~~~
ljf
That Would be good to have on a bank of monitors at a party!

